
Ask HN: Filter family pics from 10k pics on Android - kim0
My wife&#x27;s Android phone has 10k pics in whatsapp media folder. Some of them are family pics (which we want to keep), the others I&#x27;ll delete. How can I separate the two, hopefully without uploading the data to any online service. Any open-source solution (either on Android, or my mac) would be a great option!
======
tabeth
How do you define a family pic? One option would be to use OpenCV and detect
images with multiple faces in them.

